# Took Tess for check up today



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Not good. She is down to 4-1/2 pounds. :--sad: She is literally fur and bones. Poor old kitty, she is 18. She is so frail the vet will not even bother with vaccinations anymore. We will just keep her comfortable. Looks like renal failure is taking its toll. Only a matter of time now. She still comes and lays in our lap. Moves from favorite place to favorite place to sleep. Is still eating and drinking. The vet was actually surprised how much she is eating. Just wish we could do more. The vet said we are doing a wonderful job with her, but we are fighting a losing battle. Not looking forward to what is ahead. She will forever be my little kitten. 

The vet had 2 kittens for adoption in their lobby. The tortie in the crate could have been Tess's sister.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this about Tess. I know that you will enjoy every day you have with her. My kitty Puddy was 17 when I lost her to renal failure too.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear the sad news about Tess... it isnt easy , even when they have had a long and happy life.

Give her a gentle hug from me. ((h u g))


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Tess. Sounds like she is a real fighter. Enjoy every moment you have together.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have just lost 11 cats in the last couple of years to RF. There are some things you can do to help and make her more comfortable. PM me if you want info. Give sweet Tess a gentle kiss from me. XXXOOO


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. My kitty is somewhere between 16-20, we're not sure how old exactly, and we're going through the same thing. He's hyperthyroid, pretty well controlled with meds., but his kidneys are giving out, too, and he's losing weight even though he eats pretty well.
Thoughts are with you.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor kitty...you can never have them long enough but 18 is doing pretty good. We have had three kitties that lived to be 18 Rudy, 19 Charlie and a few days short of 20 Squirt that all have RF the 19 year old also developed pneumona in his final days. I would think the most you can do is make your kitty comfy and happy in it final days ... we hand feed them white tuna and boiled chicken just to spoil them a bit. When you feel like sharing would love to see some pictures of your little Tess. Enjoy you time together...you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is a link with pics of the beautiful Tess.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/86028-old-kitty-still-loves-play.html


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I did see pretty Tess...thanks for the link.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sorry Ken... hugs


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry Ken, big hugs to you.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry that things aren't going well, Ken.

Make the last few days, weeks, or months that you have Tess the best you can. Spoil her rotten. You and yours are in my thoughts.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I knew in my heart she has been losing weight, but did not really want to admit it. But when the vet told me she was 4-1/2 lbs, my heart just sank. She was closer to 6 lbs last time she was at the vet, probably 4 months ago. I should know more tomorrow when the vet gets back the results from the lab. I will let you know. I will try and take some more pictures of her. She is my first kitty.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry the news wasnt better about her weight. Hopefully the vet will have better news tomorrow. we will keep our paws and fingers crossed tomorrow. I have a kitty that is 15 year old kitty that I cant imagine not having around. We have had her almost as long as we have been married.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how are her thyroid levels?? that was what caused the worst drop in my guy....


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Called the vet yesterday evening, the test results are back, but they needed the doctor to look at the results. No call today. Guess I will have to give them a call in the morning....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

did they run a thyroid test?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Just wondering how Tess is doing. Thinking about you and your sweet kitty.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Me too !!!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, talked with the vet today. I don't believe it, and the vet was quite surprised as well, but Tess's kidney function test results came back better than her last test! The vet was very surprised and said her kidney #'s now actually look good for an 18 year old cat. The vet said she has had a very good success with the diet Tess is on and prolonging their life. 

It turns out that her thyroid #'s are up again. Our last test 6 months ago was low, so they reduced her med's. Now we will increase the meds again, and retest in 2 weeks. Hopefully we can get the dosage figured out.

The vet was very surprised at the results. She really thought Tess would have decreased kidney function, but that is not the case. Now if we can just get her thyroid under control...

So happy that my little old kitty is such a fighter!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That was good news...little Tess does sound like a fighter. If her kidneys are doing ok and she is eating and drinking just take one day at a time and enjoy the "little" fuzz ball.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

she sounds like a tough kitty.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh that is wonderful news Ken!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great news! I suspected the thyroid....


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! Hopefully we can get her levels in check and fatten her up a bit. I cannot believe this pet store kitten has been around so long. My wife thought she would be around 7 or 8 years like her outdoor kitties growing up...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a great group, with lots of info:Feline-CRF-Support : Chronic Renal Failure Cats
Not sure what you are feeding her, but my group did much better on Royal Canin Renal, than Hills R/D.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

CF- that is what she is on! Royal Canin Renal! My vet's observation is that it doubles their life expectancy. I just wish I could get a little weight on her, but I know it is probably unlikely at this point.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the new food gives Tess more quality time with you.

I hope the increase in thyroid medication makes her feel better and maybe she will even gain a little weight.:crossfing


----------

